# Implementación de Control PID de Módulo Peltier



## julio_carrasco (Jun 14, 2009)

Estimados, recurro a ustedes para su colaboración.

Lo que necesito hacer es controlar la temperatura en una placa. Para esto he empleado un Peltier y un controlador CAL3300 (http://www.cal-controls.com/products/3300m.php), También he tenido que agregar un relé de estado sólido externo ya la corriente es de 5A a 6A.

Ese controlador (y casi todos los que he visto) operan con una modalidad de configuración que llaman 'Directa' que es para enfriar, osea, el controlador hace que el peltier alcanze el setpoint disminuyendo la temperatura. Por ejemplo si la temperatura ambiente es 32ºC y mi setpoint es 20ºC, debo configurar el controlador en modo 'Direct', de esta manera el controlador enfría el peltier y alcanza el setpoint. Otro ejemplo es que si la temperatura ambiente es 14ºC y mi setpoint es 20ºC, debo configurar el setpoint en modalidad de configuración 'Reversa'. En esta modalidad el controlador se programa para alcanzar el setpoint subiendo la temperatura. Así el Peltier calienta desde los 14ºC de temperatura ambiente y alcanza el setpoint de 20ºC.

El cambio de polaridad para que el peltier caliente o enfríe lo hago con un switch de tres posiciones que conmuta la polaridad proveniente de la fuente de poder,  el controlador sólo hace switch de encendido/apagado con técnca de PID, 

en la condición actual, para ajustar operar el equipo para el ciclo día el usuario debe:
1. apagar el controlador
2. ir al switch de tres posiciones y ponerlo en modo 'enfriar' 
3. encender el controlador y programarlo en modo directo.
4. activar la fuente de poder

Luego al llegar la tarde el usuario debe:
1. apagar el controlador
2. ir al switch de tres posiciones y ponerlo en modo 'calentar' (el switch es de tres posiciones ya que para cambiar de polaridad el relé debe 'descansar' unas fracciones de segundo)
3. encender el controlador y programarlo en modo reverso.
4. activar la fuente de poder

Esto es verdaderamente lento y poco versátil. El problema es que en el laboratorio donde está el equipo cuya placa debe ser temperada hay variaciones de temperatura, de 32ºC en el día a 14ºC en la noche, y para los usuarios es muy engorroso tener que estar cambiando la modalidad del programador, (que además si no se lo apaga después de este cambio se vuelve loco).

La pregunta es de qué manera se puede hacer para que el controlador se ajuste al setpoint, indistintamente de los cambios de temperatura ambiente. O si es imposible que el controlador haga esto, buscar una manera alternativa de controlar la temperatura (mínimo con PID, 0.1ºC precisión)

Por ahí revisé que ese tipo de técnica se llama 'control reversible' o algo así. Este es el esquema de lo que tengo ahora, que si bien funciona, no es una solución amigable.







¿qué solución me pueden ayudar? Mi idea es omitir el switch manual, y que el controlador llegue al setpoint independiente de la temperatura ambiente.

acá van más fotos
el esquema de control del controlador Cal3300





una vista de los conectores del controlador





[/img]


----------



## nachoacos (Oct 9, 2009)

hola que tal, lamento no poder ayudarte en tu problema, pero veo que ya tiene algo de tiempo en el foro sin alguna respuesta, espero que ya lo hallas solucionado. 

Te escribo porque necesito hacer un control similar al tuyo pero mucho mas simple, mi pregunta es como hago funcionar las celdas peltier ??? es decir como hago para manipular su temperatura???  y que aspectos tengo que cuidar ??? cualquier información me será de ayuda, gracias !!!


----------



## txappi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola, encontre este regulador que tiene 2 reles y si no me confundo puedes hacer funcionar en varias modalidades y una de ellas es independientes. Uno de allos se activa en modo directo y otro en modo inverso independientemente segun la temperatura ambiente.
http://www.ako.es/wps/wcm/resources/file/eb8d33047e4cb51/351472505.pdf

Con esto tendrias resuelto el problema de control de temperaturas y no tendrias que cambiar la configuracion del regulador cada dia. 
Para cambiar la polaridad podrias poner 2 rele de potencia o contactores en vez del rele de estado solido y alimentar un bobina de un contactor con el rele de calor del regulador de temparatura y la bobina del otro contactor con el rele de frio del regulador de temperatura pero con la polaridad cambiada, incluso teniendo dos contactores podrias hacer un enclavamiento mecanico entre ellos para asegurarte que nunca estaran activados los dos a la vez, que algunas veces se enganchan y podrian funcionar los dos a la vez,.


----------



## txappi (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola otra vez, aqui te dejo otro regulador de otra marca para que compares, de tosas formas en la web de los fabricantes, tano AKO como ELIWELL tienen un monton mas de reguladores, miratelos.

http://www.eliwell.it/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=303

Por otra parte respecto a la inversion de polaridad quizas seria mejor hacerlo con dos reles con doble conmutado y que soporten la corriente y tension que necesitas, seria mas sencillo, mas economico, y ocuparia poco sitio. Te dejo un esquema de como lo haria yo. No se si es lo que necesitas o si estoy equivocado.


----------



## bikeking (Abr 4, 2011)

El principio del puente H, cambiar la polaridad.... con eso seria suficiente para poder alcanzar ese set point


----------

